# still here, just MIA a bit



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

school is out for summer, so kids keep me going, and it's hard very very hard to do with this disease.
i am on NO meds. still.
I made an appt for a new thyroid doc, hopefully that will look beyond the blood levels. mine all come in the fine range, except my antibodies are through the roof~hence the hashi's. 
I have my follow up ultrasound in Sept to see what the surgeon says again.
Had a biopsy that came back negative, but I wasn't convinved, as it was a bad specimen.
Sorry I've been MIA~still here, just don't have much time to check in lately.
lately i've been feeling horrible though. achy. tired. headaches all over my head for 3 weeks now. running low grade temps on and on. i feel like some days i will die it's that bad.
:hugs:


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Hope the new doc comes through for ya' and try to stay positive! :hugs:


----------

